

Eclipse Helios - gmaster1440
http://www.eclipse.org/helios/

======
ydant
I'm giving it a try now. Android and SVN plug-ins (the only ones I need at the
moment) both installed just fine. It seems to start up a bit more quickly, but
I don't have all of the plug-ins I had on the old install, so it's not really
a fair comparison.

This doesn't seem to be a major release, so I'm not expecting miracles.
Hopefully it will have better performance and less memory usage, though.

\---

Update: It seems my dreams were short lived. Auto-complete seems to be
absolutely horrible now. I'm getting a 30+s delay on pressing ctrl+space after
typing the period on an EditText variable. Yuck.

~~~
briancooley
If you are on MacOS, the package contents contain the memory settings in
eclipse.ini. I'd recommend bumping them up, particularly the maximum memory.

Here's what I am using:

-Xms512m -Xmx700m

